# I'm a lizardman.....get me out of my loosing streak



## Lizzardman Loz (Oct 26, 2009)

i have a great (or so i think army of lizards) they consist of:
2 units of cold one cavalry with full command
2 units of saurus warriors with spears
1 unit with close hand weapons
3 terradon riders
1 tiq'tak'to
2 units of temple guard 
(my baby) Chakax
slann mage 
skink priest
2 stegadons (1 with blowpipes + 1 with bow and priest)
and 36 skinks 
my 3 mates collect empire, dawrves, high elves, and the new skaven
and i realy need help to build up an army list for round about 2000 points that will hopefuly combat all 3 at once but if not an army list for each enemy would be amazing thank you all who contribute i appreciate it :victory:


----------



## Lizzardman Loz (Oct 26, 2009)

**

Just tactics will d0 aswell:mrgreen:


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

I think that you should exchange a unit of temple guard for another unit of saurus. They cost roughly the same and it frees up another special choice.
Also (this may be nitpicking) i've been told that your stegadon can have either the priest or the bow and not both. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Lizzardman Loz (Oct 26, 2009)

ye but i didnt know this until i had put them down


----------



## Dillis (Sep 22, 2009)

I disagree in not taking Templeguards.

They act as a very nice protection to the Slann.
they can get a 2+ armour save in CC. Stubborn and may re-roll failed breaktest if Slann is upgraded to BsB. That unit will never run away.


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

that list doesnt look bad..

according to an old white dwarf, all the poisoned attacks you can throw are the perfect remedy to a blood thirster. 

anyway.. i always worry about the cost of the slann, be sure that hes paying for himself. if he isnt then give him the boot. the cold one cavalry are really powerful, but like any cavalry, they need to pointed in the right direction. if they end up in the wrong place, thats alot of points down the sink.

again i dont think theres a problem with the list, but you should think about what it is specifically in your opponents armies that gives you problems and consider what you use in your army, how effectively you use it, etc...


----------



## Dillis (Sep 22, 2009)

Well the list my brother usually runs with, and have great succes so far sounds like.

- Slann Mage Priest (dont know the items he use)

- Skink Priest mounted on Engine of the Gods

- Saurus Scar Veteran

- 11 Saurus warriors with spears (with the Scar Veteran)

- 12 Saurus warriors

- 2 units of skink skirmishers (your opponent will fear for his big monsters)

- 2 Units of rank and file skink (dunno their name), with Kroxigors. This unit is mostly for the fun of it though

- 16 Templeguards guarding the Slann

- 3 Terradon riders

- 1 or 2 Salamanders

Dunno how competetive this list is, where you play, but it works fine for my bro. He usually have his army really close, so that the Slann gived his Ld to basically every unit in the army.


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Alot of stuff may be spelled wrong I dont pay the lizzerdmen but I play a friend that uses this stratige and he has never been beaten in his life with the Lizzerdmen 

Start with a screen of skinks to protect your more costly units 10-20 should be good they will also do a good amount of damage aswell (they have multi-shot use it)
Then put in saurus (in a 2000pt battle at least 4) *Allways Full Comand*
Then put in a unit of a unit of 3 Kruksagors With some skinks if you have the pt
Put a engen of the gods in they are amasing 
Also if you have the points put in unit of tempil gard 
If you have even more point left over or feal like it put in a salimander 
Keep all of the units in a close block formation to make best use of the Skink screan and the engin of the gods


----------



## Lizzardman Loz (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys my army is now fully loaded ;D


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

A unit I've gotten a lot of good us out of is a unit of 11 skinks with a musician and a Kroxigor. With the Krox taking up 4 spaces, you have a nice cheap (116 pts) unit with +3 combat res for ranks and causes fear as long as the Krox lives. I use 2 such units, one on each flank of the army.They have the speed to move in and support the center if necessary, and can handle most anything the enemy usually runs down their flanks. I throw in the musucian as a tiebreaker and the +1 LD if I need to rally. Plus the Krox has LD 7 as opposed to the skinks' 5.+


----------

